# Suggestions for first fountain pen



## NotURMailman (Jan 29, 2013)

This may very well sound like a stupid question to some of you, so please bear with me.

And, yes... I have searched through the fountain pen section.

I would like a suggestion on a parts kit for a fountain pen. I have yet to make a fountain pen.

I was hoping some of you with experience could steer me in the right direction. I'm sure it's the same as it is with ballpoint and rollerballs, where in some kits are more problematic and or yield an inferior finished product. I'm not looking for the best of the best. I just want something decent that won't be too mych of a pain or cost me a fortune.

I'm not quite equipped to go kitless yet, nor do I feel I have the experience under my belt that I need to do so.

Should I start with a cartridge type or just go straigh to the real deal?

Thank you in advance for your input!

For what it's worth I like ordering from Exotic Blanks if they carry a specific component set that you would recomend.


----------



## BSea (Jan 29, 2013)

I think you should try either the Barron, or the Atrax for your 1st.  You can go with a converter or a cartridge.  Either will work with the kits.  I would however upgrade to a schmidt converter if you don't want to use cartidges.  

My personal favorite mid priced kit is the Retro.  It uses the same sized bushings as the jr gent 2, but I like the style better.  But Exotics doesn't carry that kit.  You can look at Lau Lau woods, or CSUSA, or Timberbits (Timberbits calls it the Jr Victor)


----------



## NotURMailman (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you for your input!

Any other input still very welcome and much appreciated...


----------



## 76winger (Jan 29, 2013)

If you've made some rollerballs you like, generally there are fountain versions of them and that's where I recommend you start. Just a fountain version of a favorite rollerball. You'll already have the needed bushings and such, and the main difference is just the nib & section, plus a converter for fountain pen ink (recommended over the little cartridges). Also, the spring used for holding the rollerball cartridge won't be included as it's not needed for the FP.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 29, 2013)

Making a fountain pen may sound exotic and mystical but making a fountain pen is no different than making other kits. In fact, making any of the pen kits is much the same. If you can make any of the kit pens you can pretty much make all of them. The difference is the price and the parts you press into the ends of the turned barrels. Check the Exotics website and pick one you like. Be sure to get the bushings if you don't have a set that will work. We look forward to seeing what you pick.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## bigevilgrape (Jan 29, 2013)

Most kits come with a cartridge and converter.  You don't have to pick and you can swap them out pretty much whenever you feel like.  If you google "fountain pens 101" you should find a bunch of videos that will answer your fountain pen use questions.   You should change out the cartridge that comes with the kit.


----------



## NotURMailman (Jan 29, 2013)

So you would suggest buying a cratrigde seperate from the one that comes with the kit?

Exotic offers a nib upgrade for a minimal amount, like $1.75. Should I go ahead and do that? Or would it be better to practice fine tuning a nib with the standard kit offering?

I have read a lot of the info from the library, but sometimes some kits have nuances that make them a little more problematic than others.

Thank you again to everyone for the input!


----------



## BSea (Jan 29, 2013)

bigevilgrape said:


> Most kits come with a cartridge and converter.  You don't have to pick and you can swap them out pretty much whenever you feel like.  If you google "fountain pens 101" you should find a bunch of videos that will answer your fountain pen use questions.   You should change out the cartridge that comes with the kit.


I do agree that you can switch them out.  But converters should really be left in place if that's the route you want to go.  It you keep reseating them, they can start leaking.  Not to say they will, but they can.  And I agree that you should change out the cartridge to a high quality ink.


----------



## bigevilgrape (Jan 29, 2013)

BSea said:


> I do agree that you can switch them out.  But converters should really be left in place if that's the route you want to go.  It you keep reseating them, they can start leaking.  Not to say they will, but they can.  And I agree that you should change out the cartridge to a high quality ink.



I guess I phrased that poorly. I ment if you start with one and decide you'd really prefer the other then you can switch.


----------



## Tage (Feb 1, 2013)

Late to the party here, but I've enjoyed the Atrax, sold by Exotics.  I made them for my sons, with the upgrade Heritance fine nib, and they use them everyday at school.  I can't say enough good things about customer service, price, and shipping from Exotics as well...good people.

My sons use the cartridge, just seems easier, though I'd like to try the converter at some point.  It's probably more economical.  I bought Private Reserve refill cartridges.  They are available in many color choices.  My only complaint is that they are small (1/2 the size of the Waterman cartridges I've bought at Staples) so they get used up very quickly.

Good luck!


----------



## Smitty37 (Feb 1, 2013)

NotURMailman said:


> This may very well sound like a stupid question to some of you, so please bear with me.
> 
> And, yes... I have searched through the fountain pen section.
> 
> ...


 It really doesn't much matter -  it depends a lot on how much you want to spend.  Unless you are very familiar with fountain pen nibs there are probably a dozen similarily priced fountain pen kits out there that you won't notice any difference in the writing - my advice is just find one you like for a price you're comfortable with and go with it.  I have quite a few fountain pens with the stock nibs and they work ok....I imagine that the more you use a fountain pen the more you'll notice differences in nibs - if your going to try tuning it yourself I think I'd stay stock you can always change the nib later if you want to.  It's not a big deal to change. 

Cartridges are easy to use but personally I've never used a converter.


----------

